# Rome Ga. bottle show



## cc6pack (Dec 7, 2010)

Just got my form from Jerry, it's a small show but seems to sell out every year.





 Feb 5, 2011 
 Rome, GA 
 The Rome Bottle Club 40th Annual Show & Sale, Sat 8am-3pm at the Rome Civic Center, Turner McCall Blvd, Rome, GA. Set-up Fri 3-8pm. Info: Jerry Mitchell, PO Box 475, Bremen, GA 30110, Phone: (770) 537-3725, Email: mitjt@aol.com or Bob Jenkins, 285 Oak Grove Rd., Carrollton, GA 30177, PH: (770) 834-0736.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 7, 2010)

With any luck, we may be able to start attending shows in our area (or within a days drive) when I start working again.


----------



## glass man (Dec 9, 2010)

GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU DENNIS! HOPE TO MAKE IT! JAMIE


----------



## chef (Jan 10, 2011)

What is the cost to attend the show to just look around and talk with other collectors?


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 10, 2011)

Suprise it's free to attend.


----------



## nomorecop (Jan 10, 2011)

Hope to find an Athen's Georgia 3 Centa bottle for my collection.  Anyone setting up at this show and may have an extra one please bring it.


----------



## glass man (Jan 10, 2011)

I DON'T HAVE ONE..BUT THERE ARE ALWAYS A LOT OF SODAS BROUGHT EACH YEAR. PEOPLE CAN EVEN COME FREE FOR SET UP ON FRIDAY!!!!15 DOLLAR TABLES...GREAT LITTLE SHOW AND NEVER KNOW WHAT GREAT BOTTLES OR OTHER COLLECTABLES MIGHT SHOW UP.HALF A TABLE MUST BE BOTTLES SO THE OTHER HALF CAN BE SOME GREAT STUFF TOO..I BOUGHT A CIVAL WAR PAPER TELLING OF WHAT THE UNION ARMY HAD CONFISCATED IN THE BATTLE OF ATLANTA IN GREAT SHAPE FOR 12 BUCKS A FEW YEARS AGO! JAMIE


----------

